

Google's Self Driving Car Takes Blind Man To Taco Bell (VIDEO) - lambersley
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/29/google-self-driving-car-blind-man-taco-bell_n_1387930.html?ref=technology

======
doug1001
why can't he just order his tacos and have them delivered by helicopter like
everyone else?
[e.g.]([http://www.pcworld.com/article/252412/tacocopter_delivers_ta...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/252412/tacocopter_delivers_tacos_by_quadrocopter_is_this_for_real_updated.html)
"recently posted to HN")

